# Have you used ProPilot Assist?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you own a new Nissan with ProPilot Assist? Or have you test driven one?

AutoGuide.com is looking for new Rogue and LEAF owners who purchased their car, in part, because of the new ProPilot Assist technology that helps control acceleration, braking and steering during single-lane highway driving. (Maybe you didn’t even know it had a name, but you love how much easier it makes your commute).

We want to talk to you for a video we’re working on. You will be compensated for your time.
Please respond to this thread or email:
[email protected]


----------



## Nekoso (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi,
I own a Nissan Rogue 2019 SL AWD. I do have ProPilot assist and can help out if required. I used it a few times when I drove from Montreal to Toronto (about 5-6hr drive). I don't use it much on the highway as there is a lot of traffic in the Montreal area and I always have to press the "continue" button whenever the car stops. It doesn't go itself. So I just drive myself at that point.


----------



## shanta (Feb 26, 2020)

yes here is link... Access to This Page Has Been Blocked


----------

